# Robotic Animals



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

A robotic fish is seen in a tank at the London Aquarium in this October 6, 2005 handout photo made available March 20, 2009. Robot fish developed by British scientists are to be released into the sea off north Spain to detect pollution. The carp-shaped robots, costing 20,000 pounds ($29,000) apiece, mimic the movement of real fish and are equipped with chemical sensors to sniff out potentially hazardous pollutants, such as leaks from vessels or underwater pipelines. The robots to be used are bigger than those which were seen at the London Aquarium and they measure 1.5 metres (nearly 5 feet) long -- roughly the size of a seal.

Video: Robot Fish Swims Like Real - Video

Snake-like robot "SnakeWheel-2" made in 2007 year in The State Scientific Center of Russia -
Central R&D Institute for Robotics and Technical Cybernetics in Student Engineering Design Office
Video: Snake-like Robot Most Viewed - The State Scientific Center of Ru - Video

and a nice general vid about robots inspired by animals

vid: Robots Inspired by Animals - Video


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder how many of those $29,000 fish get eaten by non-robotic predators?

The movement on the carp is very realistic.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Can you imagine the scene of some poor Spanish Fishermen reeling in their nets and that sucker flops out on the deck.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

lmao!!!!!!!!! That would be hystarical!!!! I wonder what he'd write it off to? Mermaids? Atlantis? Aliens? Future people?


----------

